# looking for several plants



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been keeping an eye out for some narrow leaf java fern, I know it was available at the January meeting in large quatities, I didnt have a place for it at the time nor the cash on me which I really regret now. Does anybody have some of this plant they would be willing to part with. I have a couple places now that I really think it would look good in. 

I'm also interested in the following plants:
Val. Nana
MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM
BLYXA AUBERTII
Cyperus Helferi
Hottonia Palustris


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe I was the one who brought the java fern in January, I can bring some to the April meeting if you are going to be there.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I can give you some, probably around 15-20 or so. Also some broad leaf if you want it. Send me a PM to arrange pickup.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Scott, but I'm going to be able to meet up with John this weekend sometime for the Java Fern Narrow.

what about the other plants I mentioned, are there any within SWOAPE? 

Thanks everybody


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I have some val nana... it's the thin leafed skinny stuff.. that grows really tall correct? If you do maybe we can trade something if you come to the meeting soon (I'm hosting).

Chris


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm selling a big old bunch of Hottonia tomorrow at the GCAS auction tomorrow, but I do have a stem left. I'll bring it to the next meeting if you still want it then.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

rwoehr said:


> I'm selling a big old bunch of Hottonia tomorrow at the GCAS auction tomorrow, but I do have a stem left. I'll bring it to the next meeting if you still want it then.


its ok dont worry about it I have two stems right now, I lost a lot of what I had in my re-scape, I almost lost it all, oddly enough. Anyway what made it through is finally looking better and growing.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> I have some val nana... it's the thin leafed skinny stuff.. that grows really tall correct? If you do maybe we can trade something if you come to the meeting soon (I'm hosting).
> 
> Chris


I'm really hoping I can make it down this month. what are you looking to trade for?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Not sure, what do you have? Figured trading at this point is as rewarding as buying/selling!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> Not sure, what do you have? Figured trading at this point is as rewarding as buying/selling!


unfortunately I talked to my fiance, I was planning for the Val Nana in her tank, she changed her mind about it and we wont be needing it now. Sorry man, I can definatley hook you up at the meeting though if there is a plant I have your interested in.

Heteranthera Zosterfolia (stargrass)
Riccia Fluitians
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Java Fern (normal variety)
Anubias Nana Petite (I think I have an extra Rhisozome or two floating around somewhere 10 or more leaves)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Crypt. Wendtii "mi oya" (various sizes)
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green
Rotala wallichii
Didiplis Diandra
Anubias Barteri var. Coffeefolia (1 small rhisozome)
Red Root Floater


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I need to send out a HUGE Thanks to reiverix for the big bag of narrow java fern he gave me yesterday it looks great in its new home!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

davis.1841 said:


> I'm also interested in the following plants:
> Val. Nana
> MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM
> BLYXA AUBERTII
> ...


I've got some V. nana that's in a non-co2 tank and is pretty ratty, but if you want it, you can have it for free.

Email me if you want it soon, because I'm going to toss it.

-Russ


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

JRJ said:


> I've got some V. nana that's in a non-co2 tank and is pretty ratty, but if you want it, you can have it for free.
> 
> Email me if you want it soon, because I'm going to toss it.
> 
> -Russ


its ok dont worry about it, I decided against the Val. nana for the time being. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

JRJ said:


> I've got some V. nana that's in a non-co2 tank and is pretty ratty, but if you want it, you can have it for free.
> 
> Email me if you want it soon, because I'm going to toss it.
> 
> -Russ


Hey Russ! How's it goin'? We miss you!


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Hey Russ! How's it goin'? We miss you!


Well thanks, it's nice to know I'm luved, err, missed.

Just incredibly busy and failing at most everything I'm doing. I'll probably be seeing you all on-line more than in person, at least until Spring quater is finished.

-Russ


----------

